# Is there an antidote...?!



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Evening coffee fans - having hit the road for a 250 mile drive today, I overdid the coffee a bit along the way 'just to make sure' and I'm left feeling decidedly jittery/little bit queasy after getting home and automatically making myself another one!

Just wondering, if you find yourselves having a bit too much occasionally, what do you do about it?

Anyone got any creative antidotes for a coffee buzz out there that they swear by?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

You're abusing drugs!!! Oh well, we all did. Drink plenty of water and stop coffee for one day, at least, to clear out the caffeine. That's usually what I do. Oh yeah, drink tea for once in a while. It tends to help me a lot.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sausage rolls and a good IPA usually helps

Last night I had a gorgeous glass of red (after the equivalent of 12 espressos throughout the day)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are sausage rolls IPA and good red wine a universal panacea for what ails you ??? Sounds good to me Glenn


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ah that's more like it (sorry Ivan, water and TEA - more caffeine?? - ain't gonna cut it







, although I am on the water now...)

I do like the sound of sausage rolls and ale!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had about 6 double espressos today about maybe 4 litres of water to counter balance that.

Its all about preemptive water consumption, a huge roast dinner and then cake to dilute the caffeine.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think that's definitely where I went wrong, being on the road - lack of water or a hearty meal.

pretty much the same rules as for alcohol abuse then...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Another vote for water from me.

Although I do like the approach from Dr Glenn's crooked practice







alcohol and sausages to beat the melancholy jitters!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Food and in the worst case, alcohol (which slows the heart). As said before, lots of water in general.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Peppermint tea is worth a try too


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahaha, I meant chinese tea. Those herbal types, they are pretty good for health too. Chrysanthemums tea, something like that. Not tea that one usually drink with sugar. =) And yes, water, lots and lots of water. =D


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm now a beef stir fry and lots of water into my recovery and feeling a lot better.

I'm almost ready to make the trip down to my garage for a cool bottle of ale to complete the process (just to make sure.










phew.

...and maybe some cake.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

drude said:


> Peppermint tea is worth a try too


another vote for this, if possible liquorice and peppermint tea. never fails to bring me back down after a heavy session. Although evening ales definitely get another vote too!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup another vote for a few nice ales - coffee to get going, go, beer to slow down again. Obviously not all the time. Please consult your GP before starting a new diet or exercise regime etc...


----------

